# VIA Grey Cup Special.......This Fall.



## NS VIA Fan (Jul 10, 2012)

VIA will be operating a special train from coast to coast this fall in honour of the 100th Anniversary of the Grey Cup. Video and schedule here:

http://www.greycuptour.ca/

The TSN web page shows a uniquely painted F40......will this be the first of the rebuilt F40s to appear in a special scheme? 

 

http://www.tsn.ca/cfl/story/?id=399275


----------



## yarrow (Jul 10, 2012)

nice idea. one of my train books has a great 1955 black and white of a grey cup special powered by steam


----------



## NS VIA Fan (Jul 11, 2012)

yarrow said:


> nice idea. one of my train books has a great 1955 black and white of a grey cup special powered by steam


Yes, the train once played a big part in the Grey Cup tradition. Specials, especially on the CPR bringing players and fans east or west depending on the host city. Calgary Stampeder fans were well known for shenanigans such as riding a horse through the lobby of the Canadian Pacific's Royal York Hotel in Toronto.

http://greycup.cfl.c...-grey-cup_43629

I was on the Canadian a few years ago when the Barenaked Ladies who had performed the National Anthem at the Grey Cup game, boarded the train and a couple of members of the group gave an impromptu performance in the Park Car.


----------

